# hello



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi all , 

first of all many thanks Elphaba for the post "Information that everyone needs to know about Dubai. Please read before posting." many useful info up-their ...

finally ill be moving to Dubai , starting my new job on 11.1.09 , I am planing to be around like a week ago , hopefully to find apartment and start taking care of all the paper work ... 

still have some question to ask ...

is it true that rent price start going down ??
where is the best place to be live ( ill be working in Jabal Ali ) ? some advised me the Gardens and some other International city , so what u think ?? 

what kind of paper they might ask for before i could rent an apartment down their ?? 

what is the name of the document that i should ask my employer to provide me with to be able to do all what i have to do ? is it usual to ask for this document 
at the same time what kind of paper i need to Buy a car ?? 

thanks in advance for ur reply , and hope to c u around when i move down their ...


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

I would say investment park
The green community is nice
we just got a bungalow there that used to be 450,000aed anum for 300,000aed.
my wifes work is handling all the dirty work so i am not sure of the paperwork needed.
Sorry I couldnt be of much more help


----------



## Hamish (Dec 8, 2008)

You will need a residence permit for the car (unless you have a tourist visa in which case you can hire a car), and for the lease on the property. Your employer is in many ways responsible for this, and you should speak to them before you leave so that the application is made before you arrive in Dubai. Once you arrive you will need to sit an iris test at the airport and get some peice of paper saying you have sat this test. Later you will need to sit a blood test (for HIV) and chest x-ray (for Tuberculosis). They will then issue you with a residence permit. You basically can't do much without this.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

They will then issue you with a residence permit. You basically can't do much without this.[/QUOTE]

We were told that as long as you get a letter from your employer in the UAE stating when you will be employed from you can use this to rent accommodation.


----------



## NYC_Guy (Nov 13, 2008)

Some landlords will accept a letter from your employer stating that your visa is in progress. Best to present it with the company stamp. I understand that DEWA will accept the same thing to set up a water/electricity account.

To buy a car, you'll need a visa and Dubai drivers license. Also, unless you are planning to pay cash, you'll want to check with your bank. Car dealers typically ask for months of bank and salary records if you want to finance through them. You can rent a car with an international drivers license prior to getting your visa. Good luck.


----------



## salemmm8 (Dec 11, 2008)

you r welcomed here in dubai


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks every one for ur answer , what about the NOC ?? what is used for ?? 

sorry for the many questions i have ...


----------



## swilliams (Oct 21, 2008)

Hamish said:


> You will need a residence permit for the car (unless you have a tourist visa in which case you can hire a car), and for the lease on the property. Your employer is in many ways responsible for this, and you should speak to them before you leave so that the application is made before you arrive in Dubai. Once you arrive you will need to sit an iris test at the airport and get some peice of paper saying you have sat this test. Later you will need to sit a blood test (for HIV) and chest x-ray (for Tuberculosis). They will then issue you with a residence permit. You basically can't do much without this.


Hamish,

Hi, "Iris test" this is a new one on me, I take it this is for biometric data collection purposes? I recently had one in the US.

Ive asked this question before as Im still unsure, but did you have to submit a UK police check certificate with your visa application? Just thought id ask as your an expat newbie and seem to be up to speed with the facts.

Thanks,


----------



## Hamish (Dec 8, 2008)

No, police clearances are not required.


----------



## ExpatAl (Dec 9, 2008)

No police clearence from the UK required.

Some advise on accomodation...
1) You will have to pay the years rent in advance. 
2) Getting the TV / telephone / internet connected can take up to two weeks to get depending on your location
3) Check that "chiller" (AC) charges are included in the rent
4) You will need to hassle the Letting Agents and if you use them they will also need paying approx. 5% of the rental value
5) Medical is just a blood test and chest x-ray. But it did take all day to get them done.


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

ExpatAl said:


> No police clearence from the UK required.
> 
> Some advise on accomodation...
> 1) You will have to pay the years rent in advance.
> ...


seems you have many info about life in dubai , if i have syrian passport and french DL , Might I change to get UAE DL !?!?

thanks ...


----------



## ExpatAl (Dec 9, 2008)

Once you have your UAE risidence sorted you can apply for the UAE driving license.


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

ExpatAl said:


> Once you have your UAE risidence sorted you can apply for the UAE driving license.


and how long it takes for residency to be sorted out ??


----------



## ExpatAl (Dec 9, 2008)

The company I work for sorted out all the paperwork but it still took 5 weeks.


----------

